# Bank transfers outside Egypt.



## Jonas79 (Feb 13, 2015)

As private person, an Egyptian can make a wire transfer outside of Egypt in USD or EUR, just like that, without a special permission?
I am asking because in Morocco for example, a private person cannot make a bank transfer outside of Morocco without a special permission from fiscal authority. 
To be more specific, if a private person Egyptian wants to buy something from Europe, can pay the invoice by bank transfer in Euro, without getting a special permission?
Thank you !


----------



## mohsel (Sep 27, 2014)

yes


----------

